# Road bike with flat pedals. People can laugh, But I'm happy :)



## LoneReaction (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello fellow cyclists. I started MTBing a few months ago, and I'm loving it. But I wanted something that I could join group rides with.
:
I'll be joining a local group on saturday for my first group ride, on my entry level road bike. Riding with flat pedals, camelbak, baggy shorts.  


















Specs for those so inclined:
MODEL NAME :HELIOS 300 (2011 Model)
MODEL CATEGORY :ROAD RACE – TIAGRA 18SP
SIZES (CT) :46/48/50/52/54/56
COLOR EARL BLACK-WHITE GOLD GLOSS
FRAME :ALX 6XXX HYDROFORMED RACING
FORK :COLUMBUS TUSK LIGHT RIGID CARBON
HANDLEBAR :RITCHEY LOGIC OE ALLOY
STEM :RITCHEY LOGIC ALLOY
HEADSET :FSA ORBIT IS2
SADDLE :SELLE ROYAL SETA
SEATPOST :RITCHEY LOGIC 2B
CRANKSET :SHIMANO TIAGRA FC-M4500 52/39T
BOTTOM BRACKET :INTEGRATED WITH BB
CHAIN :KMC X9
CASSETTE SPROCKET:SHIMANO CS-HG50-9 11-25T
SHIFTING LEVER :SHIMANO TIAGRA ST-4500
FRONT DERAILLEUR:SHIMANO SORA FD-3400
REAR DERAILLEUR :SHIMANO TIAGRA RD-4500SS
FRONT BRAKES :TEKTRO R-530
REAR BRAKES :TEKTRO R-530
TYRE :KENDA KONTENDER 700X23C
WHEELSET :SHIMANO WH-RS10 CLINCHER


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

It is what it is! No need to worry about what others think as long as you are happy! Enjoy, it's too short...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*If you're happy,*

ain't nobody's business but your own.

But try to be open-minded, and don't be contrary just for the sake of being different. 

You said "flat pedals," but you didn't mention toe clips. You might be fine either way, but most people find that for long rides some kind of attachment to the pedals is very helpful. Reacting quickly while spinning a fast cadence in a group ride, having your foot slip off the pedal ain't always so good.

You might like your baggy shorts for shorter MTB rides where you're out of the saddle a lot, but you might find that on a longer road ride they don't make your arse so "happy."

Have fun. Be careful. Ask for advice from the experienced riders in the group.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

flat pedal is fine. You will just loose some power. But in the long run you should invest in clipless pedals for safety reasons, especially if you do group rides.


I would be more concerned about the baggy shorts. Good luck with the furuncles


----------



## LoneReaction (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for your advice  I'm not using flats because "I don't want to be a roadie" or anything like that! Just going to make use of what I have now, and take my time to decide what to buy later.

I started this thread because I just had to tell someone. Gonna put some miles first thing in the morning.


----------



## LoneReaction (Mar 29, 2011)

T0mi said:


> flat pedal is fine. You will just loose some power. But in the long run you should invest in clipless pedals for safety reasons, especially if you do group rides.
> 
> 
> I would be more concerned about the baggy shorts. Good luck with the furuncles


Sick dude!!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Whilest roadies tend to have a stigma of being snobs, virtually everything we do or don't do is for a logical and mostly functional reason. 

Clipless pedals and road shoes are for pedaling efficiency and comfort. Having ridden 75 miles on my MTB with running shoes and toe straps, that really hurt after mile 50. Prior to toe straps I had the pleasure of slipping a pedal and nailing my shin. Not fun. 

Baggy clothing flaps a lot in the wind, which only slows you down and could be potentially chafe. I've only worn baggy shorts on my road bike once or twice a long time ago, but I felt like I was sliding in the seat too much. The tighter jerseys are generally bright to help cars avoid us and made of a wicking material to cool you down when you sweat. 

As for the Camelbak, the road bike position makes them add more drag. I recall the highly insulated versions to feel hot on my back, although the stuff inside was ice cold. 

Since you're just starting out and with all of the stuff you mentioned, the group may not want to wait too long for you. Sometimes a rider will stay back and wait, but they've got a route and stuff to do later in the day.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Flat pedals? if that is what you like, who cares. You will find after a while, you'll out grow them. Get some SPD pedals like your mtb rig and you can wear the same shoes!! 

Ditch the camelbak for 2 water bottles and a seat pack (for tubes and the like). Camelbaks get you real hot in anything above 70 deg. I tried it once and only once.

You can go 3 bottles. The 3rd will go in your jersey center pocket. I do this A LOT on rides where I don't want to stop anywhere.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you were just trolling for a "strike". The way you stated your intentions makes it obvious you expect controversy. You actually got some well reasoned replies here.


LoneReaction said:


> Thanks for your advice  I'm not using flats because "I don't want to be a roadie" or anything like that! Just going to make use of what I have now, and take my time to decide what to buy later.
> 
> I started this thread because I just had to tell someone. Gonna put some miles first thing in the morning.


----------



## DoctorJD (Aug 18, 2005)

As others have expressed, you may want to rethink those baggy shorts for road riding. Every newbie that joins our rides always says that he'll never wear Lycra, and after a couple of rides, they end up joining the "dark side". I ride mtb, as well, and wear some baggies from time-to-time, but I wouldn't want to try them on a long road ride.

As far as the pedals, no biggie, however, don't rule them out completely. You'll gain a lot more pedaling efficiency with the clipless setup.

Camelback is very practical for shorter rides, but I can't imagine using one for rides that get up around 3-or-4 hours.

Bottom line: Don't worry so much about style and trends, just do what is the most comfortable and practical. By doing that, I think you'll find that roadies dress and equip themselves the way they do for a reason.


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

Do whatever works for you. Throw away the rest.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

This of course is regarding non-racers but it is a good article. http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse


----------



## LoneReaction (Mar 29, 2011)

PBike said:


> This of course is regarding non-racers but it is a good article. http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse


That was an interesting read. I just got some Crank brothers Candy 3. Will be trying clipless soon to find out for myself. I can see it helping for when things get bumpy off road on the mtb though.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

The more experienced riders laid it out pretty well. 

This is only my second (serious) season but I think I get a bit of your stance. Cycling shorts can feel goofy at first and it does take a bit of bravado until you get to the promised land of acceptance. 

Anyhoo, enjoy the nice looking ride and don't be a non-conformist just for the sake of non-conformity. Other than that though, I wouldn't care in the least if you had baggy shorts, flat pedals, large reflectros, or anything else you may think makes you seem different, shoot, as long as you're safe and good company, I'll take you with one of those hats that has a tube to your mouth and 2 cans on the sides! You should see my bike!


----------

